# rb25 nissan 300zx



## Amast3rMind69 (Sep 30, 2009)

So at the moment I currently I am driving a 92 max that I got for free. I am planning on buying a 300zx with no motor, hoping I can find one for about a 1500. Then I would later buy a r33 front clip from Japan or Canada and swap the rb into the 300zx. I do have a garage to work in and I do have all the tools necessary to get the job done. anybody know how much this swap will cost and what you have to buy/fabricate to get the job done. please dont tell me to do the vg becuase I have had my mind set on a rb25 for a couple of years. Im not trying to build a race car but hopfully I can run about 400hp. I just want to know exactly what I have to do to get the motor in the car and to be drivable.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I would say expect about $20K because you'll need a lot of fabrication.


----------



## mrdell12345 (Jan 19, 2010)

At least 20K and it's alot of work


----------

